# Your teachers' pet phrases



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

What I hate about people using the word 'literally' is too often they use it incorrectly. People would say something like 'He literally has the weight of the world on his shoulders.' THAT IS NOT LITERAL! Hells bells people!

I haven't listened to Hannity in a long while, but you're right, he does say 'with all due respect' a lot, usually before trashing somebody :lol :lol


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

my chemistry prof fom a few semester ago always said "But we don't have to worry about it now. We'll worry about it in 6 to 8 months". He said that over and over and over again. It was soooo annoying


----------



## Dove (Mar 14, 2005)

Oh yeah, I know what you all mean about the "literally" thing. My friend does that and it kind of bugs me.

I can't think of annoying phrases at the moment but I did have a teacher in middle school that coughed after every other word. We all got used to it though.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

My philosophy teacher says "you need to get some enzymes into your brain, anyone want free enzymes, free drugs?" :lol She's so funny.


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

Calculus (part 2 #$%^) professor. "Ummmm okay"
"Y'all understand?" "I just had a colonoscopy so I'm a bit off today" (ok not a pet phrase, but he really did tell our class that.)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"bubble-to-bubble design" - I had two classes for Hardware design. It was for programming microchips. The professor I had was tenured, and was one of the hardest and weirdest professors in the department.

I still cringe thinking about that phrase and the way he said it, though!


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

I had one who constantly said "Am I getting through to you people?", which, of course, he wasn't. Just once I would've liked someone to tell him no.


----------



## FailureGene (Nov 12, 2005)

Used to have a teacher in middle school who would ask everyone "yeah?" after she said anything.

"This country is called France. Yeah?"
"It's lunch time. Yeah?"

If you didn't answer her she'd just keep asking you until you did. Mrs. Button, I think her name was.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

One of my philosophy teachers always said "[blah blah] commensurate(s) with [one's; his/her/etc] abilities" ALL the time.

My former theology teacher says "insofar" way too often. I _hate_ that.

My high school geometry teacher always said, "Mkay guys let's play freeze out" when she turned on the air conditioner. She also enjoyed saying "okay" at the end of every sentence. Actually, it was "mkay?" or "kay." How obnoxious.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

FailureGene said:


> Used to have a teacher in middle school who would ask everyone "yeah?" after she said anything.
> 
> "This country is called France. Yeah?"
> "It's lunch time. Yeah?"
> ...


Holy god that would have driven me nuts.

I've had some teachers use some irritating phrases. One often referred to something called "reverse racism", whatever the hell that may be. I had another prof, whenever she was explaining some point that she thought was difficult, would explain a little bit of it, and then go "okay." Not as in a question, just a statement. Then she would explain a bit more...."okay". I started keeping track in my notes, and I think one lecture she said it about 39 times. I also had this one guy, it was hilarious....it wasn't that he had any particular phrases, but that, whenever he was asked a question, would put his hand up to his head and make the same facial expression for about five seconds. Then, EVERY SINGLE TIME, would go on to answer something that wasn't asked. So we'd ask him again...again the facial expression, he'd turn back to the board, and again would answer a different question. It may sound annoying but it was actually quite funny :lol


----------



## japanfour (Jan 22, 2006)

kikachuck said:


> What I hate about people using the word 'literally' is too often they use it incorrectly.


My favorite time was one time when Pat O'Brian said "Sarah Michelle Geller literally slayed at the red carpet last night." Naturally, I was horrified until I realised the mistake.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

My Calc teacher in high school always said "bottom line is...." and something else but I can't remember. I had a gym teacher who would obsessively shift stuff around on her desk during health class, and she said things like "by hook or by crook." I kept a list, but I don't think I have it anymore. And another math teacher always yelled "HUGE problem!" in her cute Russian accent.

And oh, my band teacher! We had a list of his top 75 phrases by the beginning of senior year. My favorite, though not a pet phrase, is "Who IS that? Who is SO bigheaded that they think it's okay to keep talking when everyone else is quiet?" It was my senior yearbook quote.  

None of my professors/teachers this semester repeat things, as far as I've noticed. But in one WGS class, every time this one guy talks, he throws in a bunch of "kinda sorta"s. Like, "I kinda sorta thought that this kinda sorta relates to..." And I think once he actually said "kinda sorta kinda sorta."


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

My history teacher loves to say "Ya with me?" Then last class he said "and I mean that sincerly, If you aren't with me speak up" or something like that. That just make a twinge of anxiety shoot through me for some reason. Probably because I do get lost sometimes but would never speak up of course.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

My PE (sports) teacher in Year 10 _always_ ended her sentances with "... and what not." God, that irritated me so much!!


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

My anthro professor says "We'll flesh this out later..." at least 15 times a class. He rocks though.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I had one teacher in high school who said, "Okay," like eighty bazillion times. Another teacher in high school would say, after giving us the "Do Now," "This is a 'Do Now,' not a 'Do Forever.'" So dumb.

My Calc II professor, this semester, is probably the most brilliant man in the whole school. Genius. He doesn't like talking to himself, so he picks random students in the class and says their name over and over again. He learned my name last week. Darn it.  He gets so excited over calculus things, too. Like, "The derivative of e to the x, is e to the x!!!" Sigh. Yeah. Whenever he wants to explain things really fast, he says weird things like, "Watch this, this is really fast and dirty," or "Watch this, I'm playin' dirty pool, here." Strange man, that Beckenstein...

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Last semester one of my English professors told us to "listen to our listening" about a million times. I'm still not entirely sure what that means, but since I got a good grade I guess I did it well. :lol


----------



## Norske (Sep 21, 2005)

The phrases "capatalist imperialism," "globalization" and "patriarchy" get on my nerves. They're casually thrown about to the point that the original meaning seems lost.

In the vocabulary of my liberal college professors however they have the following meanings:

*Capatalist Imperialism:* The western world is absolutely the cause of all the suffering in the third world. Americans and others were/are brutal evil slavemasters who will do anything to gain a profit. So of course all the conflict and instability in the third world is our fault.

*Patriarchy:* Men and society oppress women in terrible ways. Until feminism came along all the women of the world lived in a terrible oppressive bondage where they were beholden to sadistic and cold-hearted men. Patriarchy is also somehow responsible for all the wars ever, regardless of the sex of those who lead these wars.

So I suppose I don't have a "pet peeve" phrase that any of my teachers use. It does get me though that these same teachers always continue on about the fallacy of picking out a scapegoat for everything; while in the same breath blaming a few select institutions for all the world's problems.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I had a teacher who would say a sentence and then repeat the last two words of the sentence. For example, "A verb is an action word, *pause* action word."

I had another one who said "such and such" all the time.

One teacher used to lecture a lot. He dramatically altered his voice from loud to soft in the same sentence. He would talk in a normal voice and then shout one of the words in the middle of the sentence and then finish the sentence in a normal voice. The word he shouted wasn't even important, he would just shout a random word. "Friction is what *KEEPS* us from sliding all about."


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

whiteclouds said:


> I had a teacher who would say a sentence and then repeat the last two words of the sentence. For example, "A verb is an action word, *pause* action word."


lol. That sounds like a kindergarten teacher.


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2003)

I have a professor who says "and whatever not" at the end of almost every sentence. It's really quite bizarre.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

So "basically" we have... which "basically" means... "Basically" that's all... "Basically" it's about...


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

My school librarian, had to listen to her begin facts with "Why..." several times:

"If you go to ebsco host, why, you can read many articles"

"When you search the system, why, you will see all the books in the library"

I also had a teacher that would always say "That no make no sense-o" He would say it at the most serious times, and get mad if you laughed.


----------



## FailureGene (Nov 12, 2005)

Had a maths teacher as well who'd tell us "well, it looks like you do have half a brain cell between you" every time someone in the class got a question right.

Way to boost self-esteem, pal. What are you a drill sergeant?


----------

